# Welcome Molly!



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

So Lana got a sister last weekend. Molly is 10 weeks old today. Already in love. Lana loves her (except when all Lana wants is cuddles or to chew an antler in peace). CeeCee thinks puppies are overrated and wants to be called when she is 2 years old and no longer a terror. She is as exhausting as I had forgotten. LOL. But worth it. Our current biggest hurdle is biting but that's normal for a 10 week old puppy. Crate training is going swimmingly.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

She's so cute! It gives me puppy fever. Congratulations.


----------



## Rion05 (Jan 4, 2016)

Awww...what a cutie! Congratulations!


----------



## whemtp (Oct 18, 2009)

Cute. Best wishes with the training.


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

Brave said:


> So Lana got a sister last weekend. Molly is 10 weeks old today. Already in love. Lana loves her (except when all Lana wants is cuddles or to chew an antler in peace). CeeCee thinks puppies are overrated and wants to be called when she is 2 years old and no longer a terror. She is as exhausting as I had forgotten. LOL. But worth it. Our current biggest hurdle is biting but that's normal for a 10 week old puppy. Crate training is going swimmingly.
> View attachment 878609
> 
> 
> ...


This is so lovely...


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Congratulations, she's lovely!.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

She's precious, Congratulations!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Thank you all. She really is the best (just don't remind me I said that when she becomes demonic from 6pm-8pm. BUT I gotta say I absolutely adore the sleepy puppy part. When she is all warm and still half asleep in my arms and she smells SO GOOD!


----------



## JulesAK (Jun 6, 2010)

Congratulations! She is precious!
Jules


----------



## debbie624 (Aug 10, 2018)

Oh my goodness, she is absolutely adorable. Your pics remind me of Coco when she was that little just last year. She is 1 1/2 and time surely goes by so fast. So soak up all those puppy cuddles and shark bites, lol. Seeing her gives me puppy fever as well. Especially since my husband is always talking about getting a puppy sissy for Coco. Best wishes with your little fluff of love.


----------



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

Congratulations!!! She is precious!!! I sometimes miss the puppy days, but I am immensely enjoying both dogs laying down next to me asleep right now.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Hi sweet girl, we miss you! @Ljilly28 aqua girl


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Beautiful! Mine is almost one year old, so it doesn't quite give me puppy fever yet, but I would like to hold her and kiss the top of her nose.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

diane0905 said:


> Beautiful! Mine is almost one year old, so it doesn't quite give me puppy fever yet, but I would like to hold her and kiss the top of her nose.


Molly would like you to know that she plays "got your nose" quite well and has almost got a degree in septum piercings. Hahaha! This morning she bit my ear as I was carrying her outside to pee (guess who slept from 8pm to 4:30am!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!). Then she grabbed my dress and decided it's a leash for humans and tried to convince me to walk on the leash for her. Turn about is fair play and all that jazz. BUT she's only been here a week(ish) and she already knows where the toy boxes are and will go grab an appropriate toy 98% of the time instead of getting into mischief. (But that 2% of the time is when she finds towels hanging up and drags them off their racks and wanders around the house like Linus and his blankie).


----------



## Orangefurhouse (Jul 3, 2019)

Awww. They are beautiful!


----------

